# Who is your favorite Chapter Master of the Space Marines?



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

The title explains it all. 
Who is your favorite Chapter Master of the Space Marines and why? 

Please vote, post your favorite and list why you like him as your favorite. Give your reasoning behind your decision in choosing your favorite. There will be no bashing on other peoples favorites, though friendly questioning and criticism is allowed. Also if i do not have your favorite listed in the poll, then you are free to post one that isn't there. 

Note: I tried searching for any previous threads on this topic and came up with nothing, so sorry to anyone if this has been done before.
( Trolls are annoying, so i better not see any. )

To start off this thread, I have voted for Helbretch. I not only like him because he is leader of my favorite Space Marine Chapter The Black Templars, but also because he is a outstanding leader and General capable of co-ordinating defenses and leading deadly and savage assaults from the front with unrelenting fury and stubbornness. Most notable are his actions in the Third War for Armageddon.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sarpedon. Soul Drinkers are badass and mutant spider legs are pretty awesome. (Even if the same leg gets broken every time)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dante, his "Screw you guys...IM GOING HOME!" rules rock


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Logan Grimnar. Probably the single most badass character in 40k.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

None of the above.

Iron Hands don't need a chapter master, we have a Chapter COUNCIL!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Though the Iron Hands dont have Chapter Masters, The Chapter Council does appoint a Chapter Master when one is needed at times even if he wont stay one for long.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maharaja Shiva Nagordorika! Wait! The Fighting Tigers of Veda are not listed.

In that case I vote for Tu'Shan because he just seems like a great hero of the imperium holding out on Armageddon twice, receving praise from Dante himself and defending the great masses (read civilians) of the planets he wages war on. The fact he got into a punch up with the Marines Malevolent only adds to his coolness.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I voted for Tu'shan, because the Salamanders have always been my favourite chapter.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I voted for Azrael as he is the head of the Inner Circle which the Angels of Absolution are also members of. Plus the Dark Angels are by far my favorite chapter, I just like the AoA colors better & wanted to do something slightly different.

(Edit: WOOOHOOO! 400 posts in 2 years, I'm well on my way to a Dark Disiple award)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Vladimir Pugh, mainly as the IF's are the my favorite chapter, and also he's just completly nuts. Any person who has their senses denuded of pleasure as a form on penitance has got to be a pretty intense leader.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

helbretch because he his master of my chapter. and who doesnt love thesuper human that has never smiled in his life probably.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm surprised theirs no support for Papa Smurf. haha, and his deeds are supposedly greater then most chapter masters and is 2nd only to Roboute guillimen himself, or so i read on Lexi.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Temperus Maximus, hands down. No wait, hes not there...

Then Vladimir Pugh. Its hard to say anything about any Imperial Fist Chapter Master that you wouldn't know just by being told their rank/Chapter. Imperial Fists have balls of steel, so its no surprise that their boss has balls of adamantium.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Dante. The oldest, toughest, non-dreadnaught space marine alive who still regularly goes out and kicks ass and isn't a total douchebag like Pappa-smurf.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Shock horror I didn't vote for Marneus Calgar! :shok:

Not because he's a douche whilst the others aren't, they're all douches because being a political animal like they all are makes you a douche and the ambition to rise to that post just compounds it.

I vote Dante, a Chapter Master who has seen it all, the closest thing the Astartes have to an overall leader (even Marneus put himself under Dante's command ref. _2nd War for Armageddon_), and he's the first Astartes I've heard of that has become tired of the life of a warrior-immortal. Who only continues to fight and lead the Blood Angels because he believes it will be he in the dying moments of the End Times who will stand between the Emperor and defeat.

Awesome.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lias Issodon


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Logan Grimnar, one of the best loved and most accomplished warriors in the Imperium. None of the others have done anything close to twarthing the plans of a demon primarch, as Logan did on Armageddon.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Azrael, all day every day, simply because Dark Angels are Best Angels.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Logan Grimnar, one of the best loved and most accomplished warriors in the Imperium. None of the others have done anything close to twarthing the plans of a demon primarch, as Logan did on Armageddon.


Dante has, and he's shiny, and badass. He's also not a Space Viking


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Dante has, and he's shiny,


Oh? Which demon primarch did he defeat? He killed a blood thirster alright, but any old chapter master worth his salt should be able to do that before breakfast.:grin:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Oh? Which demon primarch did he defeat? He killed a blood thirster alright, but any old chapter master worth his salt should be able to do that before breakfast.:grin:


Greater Daemons >> Daemon Primarchs


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, aren't the Demon Primarchs Demon Princes?

I like Helbretch. Black Templars ftw.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Despite my belief that of all the loyalist scum, Rogal Dorn's inheritors are the most bad ass, Dante is exceptionally cool. My vote goes to him.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Artekus Bardane, of the Relictors. What... he's not on the list? Damn Inquisitorial Sanction...

Of those listed? Logan Grimnar, as he had the balls to complain how the Imperium treated the civilian population of Armageddon after Angron was defeated...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Azrael orchastrates a hunt for Fallen members of the First Legion while also being a superior diplomat(for the unforgiven). He also has a helm that protects the squad he's with as well, the only IC special chracter who does that IIRC.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I had to go with Seth. He isn't the chapter master of the Flesh Tearers for no reason.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

top 3
1-Logan Grimnar
2-Seth
3-Azrael


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Blood Reaver + Your Face = ???
Seth = Win


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Oh? Which demon primarch did he defeat? He killed a blood thirster alright, but any old chapter master worth his salt should be able to do that before breakfast.:grin:


Technically, Logan Grimmar did not banish Angron on Armageddon, the Grey Knights did... :chuffed:

Tu'Shan, hands down! For I love the Salamanders, and the fact that he actually cares. He fought for the normal people on Armageddon while the Marines Malovelant (or something) shelled refuge camps (or something)...

He is hands down bad-ass!:yahoo:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Pedro Kantor 

Him + Alessio Cortez = Most badass Space Marine tag team ever.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

My order is as follows...

1. Pugh
2. Kantor
3. Helbretch

Seeing a pattern here? :biggrin: The IF's may not have had many marines left after the siege of Terra & the Iron Cage, but those that did remain founded 3 of the most storied chapters in the Imperium! Huzzah! 

As to the other chapters and respective masters...

UM's... beat up on the weak and inept word bearers while the IF's, BA's, & WS's defended Terra. They missed all the action, and while all the loyalist legions were played by Horus, they were played the most. Played so much they weren't even really involved. This, IMO can never be forgiven. :angry:

DA's... similarly were played so much they were mainly involved with themselves. The taint was so serious, they have to keep their shame a secret to this day.

Sal, IH's, & RG... all have honor for charging willingly into the jaws of death on Istvaan V but ultimately were nearly wiped out.

SW's... took on and defeated an entire army of super sorcerers who could each destroy full armies by themselves. Since reading "Prospero Burns" I have nothing but respect for the wolves. But stillAfter reading and have my respect.

WS's... while helping to defend Terra, weren't involved in the crazy defense of the imperial palace, and for that can not match the glory of the IF's and BA's


SO... with that it comes down to the IF's and BA's. Both are worthy and both are cool, but there's something about the IF's that just make them so cool! No blood lust, no red thirst, just an indomitable will that fears no one, and that will kick you in the face! IMO they, not the UM's, are the true inheritors of everything that it means to be a space marine.


----------



## T3h Emprah (Jan 26, 2011)

THAT TU'SHAN IS SUCH A SWEETHEART.

HE SEEMS TO BE THE ONLY ONE WHO ACTUALLY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT INNOCENTS.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My list:

1- Dante
2- Seth
3- Kantor

How can you not respect Dante, the oldest living badass. Nuff said.

Seth is trying to bring his chapter back from the brinks of renegade status while trying to find a cure for the Black Rage. Noble, Steadfast, and an absolute crazy beast in a fight.

Kantor ranks up there with Seth for the same reasons. Stoicly rebuilding his chapter from near annihilation. Also the fact that his chapter decends from the IF is a big selling point as well.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

1-Vladimir
2- Azrael
3- Helbrecht
4- Seth

Those are my top 4. Imperial Fists were the first chapter i ever liked. Dark Angels came next because i just thought they were bad ass. 3rd is the crazy emo knights of Dorn aka black templars and 4th are Seth and the flesh tearers


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Def Helbrecht!! He is an animal and leads the most badass chapter!!


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Heres my top 3

1. Pedro Kantor
2. Pedro Kantor
3. Pedro Kantor

As for the fluff, I am sure everyone knows that part. Chapter almost destroyed, killing orcs, Imperial Fists, bla bla bla.........

As an army leader, for his price, he is a beast (If used correctly)

+1 attack to everyone with in 12 inches ( Yes!!! 12 inches!!!!!)

Orbital bombard

Everyones stubborn (This has been debated on the forum over and over, and everyone knows I love stubborn).

Makes Sternguard scoring

Dorns arrow (Not the greates weapon but it's ok)

Pedro is not the beat stick kind of guy where he is just going to wreck everything, he is a force multiplier. The best one for his points.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

1. Helbrecht
2. Pedro 
3. Logan

Cheers.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Technically, Logan Grimmar did not banish Angron on Armageddon, the Grey Knights did... :chuffed:


I didn't say he banished him. He did defeat his plans though, holding off a huge chaos incursion long enough for the GKs to get there.





Aramoro said:


> Greater Daemons >> Daemon Primarchs


Not even close. A primarch is almost a match for a greater demon. Raise him to demonhood and you are increasing his power exponentially. Angron had a dozen of them as his entourage. They wouldn't do that for someone they see as an equal. 

Also by your reasoning, Dante would be a match for Angron, or even a loyal primarch, which is just plain dumb. Sorry.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Sigh...

Malakim Phoros... Chapter Master of the Lamenters. 

Dante... without a "hello Avon calling ability", but still with the ability to fly into a rage and make everyone else as well.

Rules in IA9.

If you want a badass..... however.

Fire Angels Captain I think IA9.... GIVES EVERYONE TANK HUNTERS... as their chapter tactics. Goodnight Imperial Guard and Razor Rush. Bye bye bye.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Greater Daemons >> Daemon Primarchs





Khorne's Fist said:


> Not even close. A primarch is almost a match for a greater demon. Raise him to demonhood and you are increasing his power exponentially. Angron had a dozen of them as his entourage. They wouldn't do that for someone they see as an equal.


Neither of these is really correct as the power levels of greater daemons can vary quite significantly. A primarch might be more than a match for one but get his ass completely stomped by another.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I knew Pedro Kantor would score high, that sack of molded undiluted cheese.

And Dante, too.

I voted Jubal Khan, because I kind of respect the White Scar mentality of play. I still despise all space marines though.

On topic: I give it about a month before they rename 'General 40K' to 'Space Marine Discussion'.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not even close. A primarch is almost a match for a greater demon. Raise him to demonhood and you are increasing his power exponentially. Angron had a dozen of them as his entourage. They wouldn't do that for someone they see as an equal.
> 
> Also by your reasoning, Dante would be a match for Angron, or even a loyal primarch, which is just plain dumb. Sorry.


A Primarch is a match for most Greater Daemons, but the Bloodthirster Ka'Bandha handed Sanguinius his arse the first time they fought and was only narrowly defeated the 2nd time. Ka'Banha isn't one of the most powerful Bloodthirsters, in fact he wasn't even the Greater Daemon in control of the Daemon hordes on Signus.

Daemon Primarchs are powerful but they're are plenty of Daemon Princes and Bloodthirsters who have risen higher in Khorne's favour (Doombreed, Ann'ggrath, and Skarbrand being the 3 most notable at eclipsing Angron in power. Though of course Skarbrand is much weakened from his 'glory' days).


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Azrael gets it purely because of his name.

Every other chapter master is just that, A Chapter master or a Great something.
Supreme Grand Master surely must win.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

What about the Forge Father?

Oh well, i am gonna vote Kantor


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Logan Grimnar

He's badass, he gets the job done and he probably has the most glorious of Saga's short of our most venerable Primarch himself.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Calgar, Dante and Tu'shan are my top 3 out of the list. For reasons already listed.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

I play BA but don't like Dante much, make Corbulo the chapter master 

voted Dante though I also like Pedro for looks, Seth cause on paper looks beast, and Calgar cause hes Calgar.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am really surprised by the number of votes going towards Tu'Shan. Never expected him to be so popular.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

My thoughts too Stephen. Also i thought Logan would just blow threw the roof due to the large amount of space puppy fans around.  But for some reason that isnt the case.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now, it's Dante, but Logan did come close in my heart as I'm enjoying them more and more lately.


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Grimnar, the almighty mead drinking space viking 

Although, I was kind of tied between him, Dante & Tu'shan...I hate you, choices.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Seth. Noble cause and insane temper wielding a massive chainsword and headbutting anyone who rolls a 1 in CC against him? Truly not a man to be messed with.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd say my 2 favourites are Tu'shan and Seth, Tu'shan because he fights for 'the people of the Imperium' and becauseI like Salamanders, and Seth because he is trying to turn his Chapter into a force which is not reviled by it's allies, even though the Chapter will die out soon.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I voted for Azrael. He's the only chapter master that still has control of his legion, that I know of anyway.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well obviously the Great Wolf gets my vote. Who wouldn't respect a mead drinking space Viking? And he cares about the people too, and he isn't afraid to stand up to Imperial Authority if he think's it's wrong. 

I do respect Dante though, he's pretty old and as mentioned, even the 'mighty' Lord Calgar bowed to his awesomeness at Armageddon. 

In terms of mini's though, my favourite at the moment is the Seth mini. That is an awesome pose and one mighty chainsword!

Rev


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

Hrm, Huron Blackheart. All others are pansies.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

King Death- OP says Space Marines, Not Spikey marines. lol


----------



## KingDeath (Nov 18, 2008)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> King Death- OP says Space Marines, Not Spikey marines. lol


And that's the nice thing about Huron, he is the best of two worlds.
Stalwart defender of all that is fluffy and good by day and merciless butcher by night. Hrm, ok, perhaps i am confusing something. But Huron still rules, even before he turned pointy stars into his newest fashion statement.


----------

